#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  The brand new Android 9 Pie is all yours!

## Helena

*The wait for the search of letter 'P' is now over!* According to Google's dessert-themed naming convention they've name Android 9 as *Pie*
Google has announced that this version of the newest Android update will be available for all Pixel phones from today on wards.


Checkout the video below for more information.

----------

